# Unboxing Grizzly Jointer



## Raymer (Mar 5, 2018)

Nice looking machine, I'd be like a kid at Christmas time. Update as you can, interested to know your impressions.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice machine congratulations


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

its nice that these 8" are FINALLY back in stock after 2 years of being classified as unobtanium!


----------



## cmmyakman (Feb 16, 2011)

Congratulations, I want one too!

Can you provide a link to the Matt Jackson YouTube video?

BTW - It looks like yours came fully assembled. But this guy had to put his together himself?


----------



## jywagner (Jul 12, 2013)

The youtube link you showed was different jointer.

I only use Matt Jackson method of lifting the heavy equipment.


----------



## cmmyakman (Feb 16, 2011)

> The youtube link you showed was different jointer.
> 
> I only use Matt Jackson method of lifting the heavy equipment.
> 
> - jywagner


Great - thank you very much for the clarification and the link!


----------



## wrenchhead (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice! A new jointer is on my short list of tools to purchase. I will be looking for your update after it's had some use


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I bought the 490X (with the spiral head) and, two years in, I'm still sold.

I did a review on it, back in the day, including how an old man got it out of the truck and assembled without jacks, hoists and so on.


----------



## slharman1 (Sep 4, 2018)

How are you liking the G0495X Jointer so far?
I am looking at one for my shop.
Thanks


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

As of this date, five years in, I am very happy with mine.

My original review: https://www.lumberjocks.com/reviews/6106


----------



## jywagner (Jul 12, 2013)

it's had been a very nice addition to my small hobby shop. Did lots of Oak and black walnut 600-700 board feet.

long bed really beneficial for longboards.


----------



## slharman1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Wow for such an old post i wasn't expecting a reply!
Thank you, I think I'll pull the trigger.


> As of this date, five years in, I am very happy with mine.
> 
> My original review: https://www.lumberjocks.com/reviews/6106
> 
> - Kelly


----------



## slharman1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Again, Wow for such an old post i wasn't expecting a reply!
Thank you, I think I'll pull the trigger.


> it s had been a very nice addition to my small hobby shop. Did lots of Oak and black walnut 600-700 board feet.
> 
> long bed really beneficial for longboards.
> 
> - jywagner


----------



## Minnesotawood (Aug 10, 2015)

Did you use the powermatic mobile base with your jointer?


----------



## jywagner (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes, I used Powermatic mobile base


----------

